# Pandemic Supplies



## Grimm

I have been working on putting together a few "sick" buckets for the coming cold and flu season when I started thinking about prepping for pandemics.

I came across this post but was wondering what everyone else does or what they would change.

http://www.foodstoragemoms.com/30-pandemic-essentials/



> Let's get started:
> 
> 1. Face Masks (N-95′s) to help stop the dust from an earthquake or infections spreading from sneezing (I store 100′s of these-its who I am)
> 
> 2. Diapers (cloth) they can be used for many things. Cleaning, babies, stop the bleeding from cuts, wash or dry dishes&#8230;add a scarf for your head as well
> 
> 3. Cough medicine, fever medications, ****prescriptions as required (stock up on 90 days if possible) see below by PrepNow, Hydrogen Peroxide and rubbing alcohol, Vicks VaporRub
> 
> 4. Portable radio-hopefully you have a crank one or someway to power it to hear what is going on locally if you you lose power
> 
> 5. Flashlight with extra batteries, or a solar flashlight is even better with a crank as well-my favorite is the Goal Zero Solar Flashlight
> 
> 6. Manual can opener, this is a must-have for every kit. You might need to open other's food storage cans as well as your own
> 
> 7. Garbage bags and kitchen size bags-these can be used for trash, body bags if need be, potty chairs
> 
> 8. Canned juices (bag/cartons)-I put 100% juice in this container-ten pouches&#8230;I am sure it has some sugar&#8230;I still need it in my bucket
> 
> 9. Fluids with Electrolytes-I can also make my own electrolyte solution that is very similar, but I want one large bottle ready to serve
> 
> 10. Anti-diarrhea medicine-diarrhea can kill if the person gets too dehydrated&#8230;I always look at a child's lips to see if they are dry and shiny red or cracked-they need water asap
> 
> 11. Paper towels-I only put 4 rolls of paper towels in the bucket&#8230;of course we can use more, but this bucket is just an emergency grab and go container
> 
> 12. Toilet paper-this is a must have in my 30 Pandemic Essentials list! LOL! You can never have too much toilet paper&#8230;
> 
> 13. Thermometer-I put this in the bucket, but really, if someone is that sick we can usually tell if they have a fever..its when the fever gets over 104 degrees in the morning that things become so critical. Typically fevers are always higher in the afternoon&#8230;I get worried if its in the morning..its just me. If I cannot break a fever&#8230;I will worry&#8230;if I can break a fever&#8230;I feel the fever is good and is fighting the virus naturally. Remember I am not a doctor&#8230;I am a mother, grandma..we have mother's intuition&#8230;if the child is lathargic&#8230;we know what to do..but if we have zero access to a doctor or antibiotics&#8230;I want to be able to think through what I must do to help someone until help arrives
> 
> 14. Canned baby formula with bottles ready to serve if needed-I feel I must put some baby formula in my bucket. I do not have any babies around me, but if I had to feed a newborn baby I will have something hopefully that is nourishing to a baby
> 
> 15. Dog food-yep, I am thinking about my beloved Shih-Tzu, Boston. If you have pets, at least the small pets you can take with you, add some cans of food for them in your bucket
> 
> 16. Soap and anti-bacterial soap-I am constantly washing my hands&#8230;I know this is one more way we can not only keep hands clean but also slow down the spread of infection..wash hands..wash hands&#8230;wash hands..
> 
> 17. Cups-lots of cups-I decided on some small 4 ounce size cups because I can put 100 in a small area of the bucket-this means I will have 100 cups for whatever or whoever needs them
> 
> 18. Disposable rubber gloves-you can never have too many disposable gloves&#8230;.latex free is even better when you decide to buy some to add to your stash
> 
> 19. Bleach-okay I have to say I need bleach&#8230;I know some people are against bleach&#8230;well, I will use it to help clean up the sewage backup overflow or whatever I need to kill bacteria..pool shock works well too (very concentrated-be careful)
> 
> 20. Clear plastic sheeting (4mil) 100 feet for setting up an isolation room-one reader mentioned about adding Mosquito netting (folds up very small) to the bucket
> 
> 21. Duct Tape-oh my gosh, just start talking about Duct Tape, it has a million ways we can use it..that's the link where I share 25 ways to use duct tape
> 
> 22. Borax-great for toilet provisions-it helps clean the potty chair but also-put a little in the bottom of the portable toilet to help control the odor
> 
> 23. Clothesline rope and clothes pins-we might have a washing/rinsing bucket, but we might need to hang up some wet clothes to dry
> 
> 24. Laundry Soap-ready to use for dirty underwear, at the very least..we can wear shirts and short or pants several times but it would be nice to have clean underwear
> 
> 25. Dawn Dish Soap-this is my favorite liquid soap..it might cost a bit more but the few cents is totally worth the grease this stuff can clean. One of my readers mentioned using Dawn Soap in baggies with a little water to clean underwear, rinse and dry them. Plus she uses Dawn Liquid Soap to wash her hair!
> 
> 26. Kitty Litter-great for potty chairs (also a reader mentioned you can get "oil dry" much cheaper at automotive stores)
> 
> 27. Water Filters and purfication devices- I use the LifeStraw and the Berkey Sport Water Bottle for filtering water
> 
> 28. Water containers-collection, storage and carrying containers-never throw out a bucket&#8230;you can never have too many buckets for washing, rinsing or mixing large batches of meals for your neighborhood (food containers only-for meal preparation)
> 
> 29. Water-LOTS of water WaterNeeds-I have WaterBricks with handles to grab and go
> 
> 30. Minimum 2 weeks of food for everyone in your family-see below how I store the food needed for my family


----------



## *Andi

Just off the top of my head ...

No to the anti-bacterial soap, bleach and dawn ... (plus most of the meds) I would replace them with herbs and Essential Oils.

But that is just me.


----------



## Dakine

by bucket, I think she means those big dumpsters with wheels on them! some pretty good stuff there though. 

This reminds me, I never did get around to making "welcome to the apocalypse" buckets that I meant to in case my nephews were to show up on my doorstep. 

I guess I pretty much agree with all 30 of the things she mentioned, perhaps not so much on diapers though however no kids so go figure.

I have to admit, I've had a lot of conversations that included the word "bodybag" in it, especially in the Corps... however this may be the first time I ever heard or saw Bodybag and potty-chair in the same sentence. :congrat:


I like the idea of the pandemic supplies, most of my FAK and medic supplies are oriented around patching holes. I've got a few extra large packs now just laying around, maybe I should consider setting up a serious NOI bag.


----------



## Woody

That does sound like a mighty large bucket to hold all that!!!

My pandemic supplies are slim compared to that list. I plan to hunker right at home. If it is dropped from the air or spread like that, really nothing you can do. I can plastic everything off, wear masks, disinfect or whatever but if it is airborne, it is going to get in. If it falls for a day or two I can probably fend it off. If it spread by contact, just avoid contact. Folks die in the yard, how long will it really be viable for, 24, 48 hours? If it is affecting the population in general, hunker down.

I do have most of the things on that list, no baby needs though. Colds, flu, sleep, pain... I have herbs and such for most of that. Pandemic, my preps are to KEEP CLEAR and hunker down. If it lasts longer than my preps, well, I'll be the next victim. I can only do so much.


----------



## northstarprepper

I read that article too and it made me stop and think, as I have not really prepared as well for the pandemic episode as I should have. Oh darn, now I have more stuff to buy and another couple of totes to fill up with even more medical stuff. Geez, I hope some Doctor stumbles to my doorstep when the SHTF. I am gonna need someone who remembers why I bought all this stuff. Aaarrrrggghhh.


----------



## Genevieve

I just want to add that if it's air borne then you better cover your eyes because just a mask over your nose and mouth will not help.

I have everything I need in the closet and not a bucket. I guess this is for people who have storage problems(?) 

Most of those supplies you should already have stocked and on hand in your house and really unless you know exactly what the pandemic is and what the symptoms are then all you can do is hope you have what you need.

I have small single "serving" sizes of ORS already made up so I have no need of a bottle of the stuff already to serve. Just add water and go.


I do have a question tho, if the person that is sick is an adult and can not be moved how does that woman plan on getting them to the "potty chair" that she keeps talking about? Hope she's buff.....just sayin lol


That list is good for non preppers to get them thinking and started but for people that have been at this for some time I think we all know that we should have all our supplies on hand and ready by now.


----------



## tsrwivey

Disposable gowns & shoe covers to keep the contaminants off you & your clothing would be needed to care for the sick, the masks will be for not without the gowns & shoe covers. 

I'd add some chucks (disposable waterproof pads). They're cheap & useful for keeping things clean & dry & smells contained.

Some nitrile disposable gloves would protect better than the regular vinyl ones. 

Some Cavicide disinfectant. Because there's some things Clorox can't kill. 

A nebulizer & some sterile saline. A wonderful, quick, easy, & drug free way to loosen & thin out mucus to make it easier to cough up. 

A pulse oximeter.


----------



## IlliniWarrior

that was my input about oil dry being cheaper than kitty litter ....

I also recommended a pressure can sprayer, commonly used for spraying weeds .... good for decontaminating a large area or improvised shower ....


----------



## Woody

Genevieve said:


> I do have a question tho, if the person that is sick is an adult and can not be moved how does that woman plan on getting them to the "potty chair" that she keeps talking about? Hope she's buff.....just sayin lol


The 'potty chair' is their new home. If it comes down to it, a chainsaw or jig saw to the seat of that heirloom rocking chair with a bucket underneath it would do fine. Same with a dining room chair or the lazy boy recliner. Add pillows or blankets to keep them comfy and if needed wrap a blanket around then and fasten it behind them, as a restraint kind of thing, to keep them stable. For vomiting, a piece of plastic, like a large bib, channeled into a tub.

Make sure each has a big jug of water and crackers, or something, next to them. Damn, I have no straws in my preps!!! Fixed tomorrow!!!

Sure, not the most glamorous situation but chances are there are more than one with the affliction. And while you are well enough, prepare a chair for yourself!

Me? My plan would be to live in the bathtub. Couple pillows, blanket or two, lots of water to clean with, food on the floor next to the tub, then ride it out.


----------



## northstarprepper

Many more good ideas on this topic. Keep them coming. I am trying to picture an isolation ward and duplicating in my mind what would be needed. Sterilization would be easy enough if you have lots of alcohol, betadine, or peroxide on hand, but if you have to be mobile the only way to stay safe is to avoid contact. That would be a tough one for many. Trading will still be vital in any post SHTF economy. Is there a universal sign of distress other than flying the flag upside down that could warn of an outbreak?


----------



## Geek999

I have to say that most of what I have done to date is not specific to a type of disaster. However, in a thread like this I would only list those items that I would not already have in place, e.g. duct tape is a general purpose tool and I would not list it here and even medical supplies would be included in general purpose prepping.

As a result, I would say that for pandemic, I would want to increase quantities of medical supplies, (I do have masks, safety glasses, disposable gloves, etc.) have some plastic sheeting to cordon off areas as quarantine, and be prepared for isolation of several months.

If you can just go into isolation at home for a long enough period, you ought to be able to avoid normal disease spread.


----------



## Dakine

Geek999 said:


> I have to say that most of what I have done to date is not specific to a type of disaster. However, in a thread like this I would only list those items that I would not already have in place, e.g. duct tape is a general purpose tool and I would not list it here and even medical supplies would be included in general purpose prepping.
> 
> As a result, I would say that for pandemic, I would want to increase quantities of medical supplies, (I do have masks, safety glasses, disposable gloves, etc.) have some plastic sheeting to cordon off areas as quarantine, and be prepared for isolation of several months.
> 
> If you can just go into isolation at home for a long enough period, you ought to be able to avoid normal disease spread.


I agree in concept, and I did kind of the same thing. I remember the big DHS warning telling everyone go buy 3mm plastic sheeting so you can seal off your house in case of a chemical or biological attack.

Great, even though carrying out those kind of attacks would take a tremendous amount of resources, there are people that hate us that have practically bottomless pockets of cash reserves, so lets just for S&G assume that someone actually can carry out such an attack.

I went and bought my visqueen like a good little citizen! I even figured out what would be problems if all of a sudden the attack happens and I have very little time, wouldnt it be really cool if I already had all of the pieces precut and ready to go? yes, yes it would!!! so I cut pieces to cover all the windows and doors. Piece of cake. they are all individually stored in a plastic grocery bag marked for door or window they fit. Easy! I even figured out, hey, it's probably just going to be me here, how am I going to do this? Easy again! I put a staple gun in my kit, and I can staple the sheet into place and then run duct tape over the edges to make a nice tight seal.

Then I started thinking about... how long is this fresh "good" air going to last? and I did some research online and was using base numbers, so much sq footage house (and dont forget, "stuff" occupies a lot of the room, so you lose some volume) and I figured sorry mutt... you gotta go! and if it was just me breathing the air it would be a week or so i think... I forget, it was a long time ago that I did the math on that.

All that being said, being in CERT and having been trained in POD's (not the moving bins, medical *P*oints *O*f *D*istribution) I realize a lot of that may have been necessary then 10 years ago, but not such a big deal now.

We have a plan to distribute anthrax meds to every single person in SoCal ready to go. That includes the tourists. It includes the military and the civilians and we run drills. We've even activated pods for the H1N1 vaccines so there's been real world live exercises with lessons learned post mortems to improve the next cycle. All of this happens in 48 hours, and we know it works. Ironically if it's the plague we have more than a week to start getting meds into people instead of just a day or two.

Anyway, yeah... the specter of doom is always there, but at least in my case there are people who take it seriously and we really do have the right people making the right plans. It's pretty damn cool!


----------



## northstarprepper

Along with preps for pandemic occurrence like influenza, do you also prep for nuclear/dirty bomb incidents? Being in a major metro area, I chose to buy some preps, but I simply cannot handle the burn unit type of injuries. Small first and isolated areas of second degree burns I can treat, but no way with the serious burns. Blast injuries would be tough, as I am not a surgeon and those injuries usually require some type of surgery to remove penetrating objects.

I do have some potassium iodide and will order more in case we have more people here. But I was wondering if this is really worth prepping for or just better to walk outside and be ready to meet my Maker?


----------



## dixiemama

We have a sick bucket. Its basically a galvanized garbage can with gloves, masks, blankets, disinfectant and supplies. We are pretty isolated at the farm so as long as we have a heads up, we can bunker in (hopefully healthy) until it passes.


----------



## Genevieve

northstarprepper said:


> Along with preps for pandemic occurrence like influenza, do you also prep for nuclear/dirty bomb incidents? Being in a major metro area, I chose to buy some preps, but I simply cannot handle the burn unit type of injuries. Small first and isolated areas of second degree burns I can treat, but no way with the serious burns. Blast injuries would be tough, as I am not a surgeon and those injuries usually require some type of surgery to remove penetrating objects.
> 
> I do have some potassium iodide and will order more in case we have more people here. But I was wondering if this is really worth prepping for or just better to walk outside and be ready to meet my Maker?


If they're that bad wouldn't you need to institute "mercy"? Which is something else people don't want to think about. Will you really sit there and watch people suffer or instead give them mercy. It's something to think about and maybe come to terms with.

For myself if it was a loved one I would give them mercy. If it was an "enemy" they could suffer for eternity as far as I'm concerned but we all know just how much of female dog I am


----------



## musketjim

While I stock essential oils and herbs, I also have a well stocked cold and flu cabinet. I believe in using everything available. Never thought of formula and diapers tho. That's an excellent idea. We don't have any that young and aren't expecting any more from our kids, but it would be nice to add that to our care packages we set up to try and help drifters. Back in the 80's and 90's we knew that highly persistent strains of chemical and biological agents were being developed. I personally dread the thot of sucking rubber again (wearing chem. gear) for extended periods of time.


----------



## Woody

northstarprepper said:


> Along with preps for pandemic occurrence like influenza, do you also prep for nuclear/dirty bomb incidents? Being in a major metro area, I chose to buy some preps, but *I simply cannot handle the burn unit type of injuries. Small first and isolated areas of second degree burns I can treat, but no way with the serious burns. Blast injuries would be tough, as I am not a surgeon and those injuries usually require some type of surgery to remove penetrating objects.*
> 
> I do have some potassium iodide and will order more in case we have more people here. *But I was wondering if this is really worth prepping for or just better to walk outside and be ready to meet my Maker?*


I'm not prepared to handle that kind of medical event either, don't plan to. If something happened and I had that kind of injury, it is game over. I am ready to face that. If someone else was in the same situation, and no help around, I would be humane.

You can only prep for so much, for so many folks, be happy with that. Does that mean I would look down at myself and say game over? Nope. Does it mean I would not try to help myself? Nope. I'm willing to try and keep myself (and the puppy!) alive as long as possible. BUT! We all also have to face the inevitable.


----------



## northstarprepper

Burns are terrible things and mercy might be the only option. I believe even my worst enemy would be given mercy in that situation. That pain is just too awful for anyone to have to bear.

On a better note, my list of medical supplies is only going to cost a hundred or two for pandemic prep, considering I have to replace the plastic drop cloths we used for painting (silly, I know) and even more duct tape. The blue painters tape also works really well for sealing the plastic down in a pinch, so if you have some of that, save your duct tape for better uses. 

Another real problem is my granddaughter. She has diabetes. Insulin will be a problem for my son to obtain. Ideas?


----------



## Dakine

northstarprepper said:


> Burns are terrible things and mercy might be the only option. I believe even my worst enemy would be given mercy in that situation. That pain is just too awful for anyone to have to bear.
> 
> On a better note, my list of medical supplies is only going to cost a hundred or two for pandemic prep, considering I have to replace the plastic drop cloths we used for painting (silly, I know) and even more duct tape. The blue painters tape also works really well for sealing the plastic down in a pinch, so if you have some of that, save your duct tape for better uses.
> 
> Another real problem is my granddaughter. She has diabetes. Insulin will be a problem for my son to obtain. Ideas?


You might want to look through this thread, I guess it's possible but the work and materials involved are pretty steep

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/make-your-own-insulin-gather-your-equipment-now-14015/


----------



## northstarprepper

Thank you Dakine. I had no idea that could be done. I am going to copy that and give one to my son. Then he and I will sit down and discuss when and where we are going to do this. It is vital to my granddaughter's survival. You may have just saved her life. God bless you. I had no idea that thread was here.


----------



## helicopter5472

I thought about the oxygen thing. How about using, (if you have a shop and have a air compressor) the oxygen in the tank as a reserve? My tank is a 33 gallon, and I have several small ones. It would give you a little more time????


----------



## Geek999

helicopter5472 said:


> I thought about the oxygen thing. How about using, (if you have a shop and have a air compressor) the oxygen in the tank as a reserve? My tank is a 33 gallon, and I have several small ones. It would give you a little more time????


Oxygen needs to be medical grade for human consumption. Do not use shop equipment as you'll be breathing stuff you don't want to.

You should get trained as an oxygen provider if you think you'll be administering oxygen. Oxygen can kill you under the right conditions. It must be properly administered. It isn't hard to learn, but you need the training.

Depending on how much oxygen you may need, a few large tanks might serve (use steel not aluminum) or an oxygen generator. The oxygen generator again requires electricity.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

I noticed that nobody mentioned stocking antibotics... I stocked a variety for different infections but if one of these nasty new virus' comes along, who knows if anything will work... I also stocked IV supplies and learned how to use them... dehydration is the biggest threat with most illnesses.... I also stocked clean suits to wear in the room and good viral masks that kills bacteria on contact... They were alittle high but worth it...

Not really a pandemic item, but a suture kit for small wounds is a must but be sure to practice first and know what you are doing... We also stocked those Army viral suits in case we had to go outdoors for something... One of my favorite meds to stock is a product called Mucus Relief... Cheap at the dollar stores and Walmart... it keeps the phlegm in the lungs loose so it can be coughed up...


----------



## readytogo

*Natural drugs for the shtf moment*

Storing drugs is a good idea till expiration date comes, then what? Look into herbal medicines one in particular is ginger has been around for generations now in candy form will last forever and is great for many things I used it to reduces my pain and inflammation and cold and flu prevention and treatment, I just buy the natural root and candied or crystallized it at home.


----------



## Dakine

Geek999 said:


> Oxygen needs to be medical grade for human consumption. Do not use shop equipment as you'll be breathing stuff you don't want to.
> 
> You should get trained as an oxygen provider if you think you'll be administering oxygen. Oxygen can kill you under the right conditions. It must be properly administered. It isn't hard to learn, but you need the training.
> 
> Depending on how much oxygen you may need, a few large tanks might serve (use steel not aluminum) or an oxygen generator. The oxygen generator again requires electricity.


SCUBA compressors start around $2500 (looking at eBay) and go up past $10,000. What you're going to use that compressed air for, and WHERE you're going to use it become critically important. I used to dive nitrox a lot, it's great for extended bottom time, but it's also inversely proportionate to how deep you can go. Some people start getting narc'd at 80-100 feet, some can go lower and there's others that can dive much deeper, but the toxicity of compressed air will become lethal regardless if it's air or EAN and the higher percentage of oxygen the shallower that danger zone becomes. Also once you use EAN gear for an air fill, you're done. it requires a complete overhaul and all seals and gaskets must be replaced and the rest of the components must be professionally cleaned and inspected. The reason is petroleum based products used in air compressors have extremely hazardous effects when combined with EAN.

medical oxygen is 100% and it is regulated as a drug! It requires a prescription and bringing grandma or grandpas tank to AirGas for a refill is different than showing up with your 250ci fill tank asking for a top off 

Anyway, if someone really wanted to, and the ambient air was clean, standard scuba tanks could be filled, but then you'd need all the rest of the gear to go with it, regulators and masks, and if you want to get really complicated maybe masks with comm's. It can get spendy very fast.

If you're looking for fire survival, you may consider something like a fire hood, the civilian versions range from $30-60 but the military version creates it's own oxygen through a chemical reaction and if I remember correctly when I was looking into these, that version was about $250 per unit.

fire hood: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fire-Escape...984?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ce4080698

This particular eBay seller needs to get into the clinic for more methadone... $43 shipping??? :eyebulge: Lets see, todays the 4th, 6 days on auction, ends the 10th ships within 2 days of end of auction 12th, arrival estimate 15th-17th. WOW! just goes to show you, watch the fine print!!! 

Anyway, these hoods can be had for reasonable prices and perhaps thats all someone really needs.


----------



## helicopter5472

Geek999 said:


> Oxygen needs to be medical grade for human consumption. Do not use shop equipment as you'll be breathing stuff you don't want to.
> 
> You should get trained as an oxygen provider if you think you'll be administering oxygen. Oxygen can kill you under the right conditions. It must be properly administered. It isn't hard to learn, but you need the training.
> 
> Depending on how much oxygen you may need, a few large tanks might serve (use steel not aluminum) or an oxygen generator. The oxygen generator again requires electricity.


What I was referring to was if you were in a sealed room and have nearly used up the oxygen, outside air has a contagion, wouldn't you use what's in the compressed tank? I would... it's not pure oxygen but it is the same air we normally breath, just compressed into a tank.


----------



## rugster

Sodium Dichlor (pool shock) it last in storage much longer than bleach. for treating water, sanitizing surfaces & clothes


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Since the CDC activated their emergency status because of all the bad stuff coming across the Southern border, I ordered some surgical masks and while at it, also some particle masks and goggles. I already have several hundred latex gloves. They said even the border patrol are getting sick and they don't have time to give them a physical there are so many of them. There are a lot of them in my state and will be turned loose I am sure to mingle with the public and no telling what they have.


----------



## Geek999

helicopter5472 said:


> What I was referring to was if you were in a sealed room and have nearly used up the oxygen, outside air has a contagion, wouldn't you use what's in the compressed tank? I would... it's not pure oxygen but it is the same air we normally breath, just compressed into a tank.


Sorry, I missed your point. The compressed air in a tank will not last long. For instance a typical recreational scuba tank would offer a couple hours of breathing through a regulator at the surface. You'd need a lot of them to keep a room fresh for any length of time. What you would want is oxygen as the rest of the contents of air is primarily nitrogen, which your body doesn't consume, so what you would want to do is replace the oxygen in the air that you are using. Again air from a tank is not going to last for very long.


----------



## tsrwivey

Geeks right, a newbie SCUBA diver can blow through an entire tank of air in 30 minutes. I've seen me do it 

I stock antibiotics and other prescription meds, every one I can get my hands on. I have IV stuff, an O2 concentrator, & lots of other goodies but it's not something most people have access to or the skills to use. 

Why latex gloves SouthCentral? Many people have latex allergies & you can develop one at anytime (that's why they're not used in medical much anymore) so you might want to have a plan B. Vinyl or nitrile are the most popular & they're cheap.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

tsrwivey said:


> Geeks right, a newbie SCUBA diver can blow through an entire tank of air in 30 minutes. I've seen me do it
> 
> I stock antibiotics and other prescription meds, every one I can get my hands on. I have IV stuff, an O2 concentrator, & lots of other goodies but it's not something most people have access to or the skills to use.
> 
> Why latex gloves SouthCentral? Many people have latex allergies & you can develop one at anytime (that's why they're not used in medical much anymore) so you might want to have a plan B. Vinyl or nitrile are the most popular & they're cheap.


I just went to look at one of the boxes and they are vinyl. I just automatically say latex. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## tsrwivey

On a side note, vinyl gloves don't keep that long. I had a box in my car for a couple of years & they deteriorated. Gloves are cheap ($5-6 per 100) & have a million uses. Hubby keeps some in his truck & puts them on to eat with when he can't wash his hands. I use them to mix meatloaf with, clean the toilet, etc. Keep yours rotated out.


----------



## Caribou

O2 is great. If you are a diver get O2 certified and then you can buy all the medical O2 that you want.

If you have a sick room you want to keep that room at negative pressure by putting a small fan and exhaust system of some sort to direct the sick room air outside. If you are worried about the outside air use a HEPA filter on the incoming air. Not having fresh air can be harmful in itself, remember sick house syndrome. Most illness requires close contact for transmission to occur. I would not worry about bad air unless a sick person was coughing directly into my air intake.


----------



## jeremiyah

Caribou said:


> O2 is great. If you are a diver get O2 certified and then you can buy all the medical O2 that you want.
> 
> If you have a sick room you want to keep that room at negative pressure by putting a small fan and exhaust system of some sort to direct the sick room air outside. If you are worried about the outside air use a HEPA filter on the incoming air. Not having fresh air can be harmful in itself, remember sick house syndrome. Most illness requires close contact for transmission to occur. I would not worry about bad air unless a sick person was coughing directly into my air intake.


There is a great pilot's site on this issue.
Medical O2 and welding O2 come from the same tank. I know. I worked at an Air products facility. A CGA 540 regulator is the same for welding or medical (bigger tanks.)

http://www.avweb.com/news/pelican/182079-1.html?redirected=1

Pelican's Perch #13:
Getting High on Welder's Oxygen

Having problems finding Aviator's Breathing Oxygen to refill your bottle? Upset about the rip-off prices some FBOs charge for an O2 fill? Don't put up with it, says AVweb's John Deakin, who explains why it's perfectly safe - and perfectly legal - to use cheap welder's oxygen, and tells you exactly what you need to know to buy it in bulk and do your own refills.

Can't breathe welder's oxygen? Aw, horsefeathers, as my dad used to say! Show me the rule!

Oxygen is oxygen. It is the substance that matters, not the intended purpose. These days, welding, medical, and aviation oxygen are exactly the same. All three come from the same tank of liquid oxygen (LOX). The liquified form is the cleanest, purest, driest form of oxygen (or any substance) you'll find anywhere.

Oxygen, Oxygen, Who's Got the Oxygen?,,,,,


----------



## jeremiyah

Geek999 said:


> Oxygen needs to be medical grade for human consumption. Do not use shop equipment as you'll be breathing stuff you don't want to.
> 
> You should get trained as an oxygen provider if you think you'll be administering oxygen. Oxygen can kill you under the right conditions. It must be properly administered. It isn't hard to learn, but you need the training.
> 
> Depending on how much oxygen you may need, a few large tanks might serve (use steel not aluminum) or an oxygen generator. The oxygen generator again requires electricity.


There are other ways of producing O2.
One is chemically. Look for those.
Another is using Peroxide. I got one on ebay. There is a lot of oxygen in peroxide.
The best is to concentrate it yourself using an Oxygen Concentrator -used to be all over eBay...
Welders doing jewelry, etc use them.
You can still buy them some places. Craigslist, etc.
A concentrator is an Oil-less compressor -like in an airbrush, but bigger. Small Pancake compressors are oil-less.
The substance that actually does the separating is...Kitty Litter -I kid you not -Zeolite.
Look at a schematic of a Concentrator...or disassemble one. 
A guy could do that and then mass produce them very cheaply.
Better than nothing -in a pandemic -which is the subject of this thread...


----------



## Geek999

The problem is not the O2, but any impurities that may get in. Early in the thread the suggestion was a shop compressor, which could introduce oil. Since I am not a welder, I don't know about where in the handling process impurities might enter or what those are. However, getting anything that doesn't belong there into your lungs will ruin your whole day. There is no good reason to take chances.

I would also like to reiterate the need for training. It isn't a difficult course. It's about as much time as a CPR course. Take the training if you want to be able to administer O2. Oxygen toxicity is a concern and you need to know how to avoid it.


----------



## jeremiyah

Geek999 said:


> The problem is not the O2, but any impurities that may get in. Early in the thread the suggestion was a shop compressor, which could introduce oil. Since I am not a welder, I don't know about where in the handling process impurities might enter or what those are. However, getting anything that doesn't belong there into your lungs will ruin your whole day. There is no good reason to take chances.
> 
> I would also like to reiterate the need for training. It isn't a difficult course. It's about as much time as a CPR course. Take the training if you want to be able to administer O2. Oxygen toxicity is a concern and you need to know how to avoid it.


totally agree. O2 is DANGEROUS!!!
Guy blew his arm off..two ******** blew up a truck & flatbed -took me five minutes to be able to see the truck in the pic...guy in India rebuilt a regulator for the local hospital...lubed it with -oil...two M Tanks blew -killed I forget how many people...


----------



## Geek999

jeremiyah said:


> totally agree. O2 is DANGEROUS!!!
> Guy blew his arm off..two ******** blew up a truck & flatbed -took me five minutes to be able to see the truck in the pic...guy in India rebuilt a regulator for the local hospital...lubed it with -oil...two M Tanks blew -killed I forget how many people...


That's another whole issue. Tanks need to be inspected regularly to avoid the risk of failure. An exploding tank will pretty much demolish anything with the resulting shrapnel. I wouldn't want to be anywhere near one.

My earlier comments apply to functioning equipment. Oxygen is easy to learn to use properly. The equipment is not so expensive that you would want to use anything except medical grade. The risk of introducing something into the lungs is simply not worth any cost savings.

To put the cost in perspective, SCUBA divers regularly fill their tanks with air that has been enriched with additional medical grade oxygen (NITROX), so it is cheap enough for recreational use. At that price, why risk a shop compressor? Note that you need to be trained in order to buy it however.


----------



## tsrwivey

But note, a tank won't last very long. We're talking hours not days. If you have someone that has respiratory vulnerabilities, you might want to be on the look out for an O2 concentrator. You're supposed to have a prescription to buy one, but they become available on the used market all the time. They're not very big (1ft wide, 2ft long, & 3ft tall). The tubing you can buy online pretty cheap.


----------



## Caribou

One of the things I keep pushing is to take an EMT class. While this course is focused on trauma and other immediate life threats there is a lot that would cross over in a pandemic scenario. O2 administration and ways to protect yourself from pathogens (infection control) are just two that come to mind.

I decided years ago that if O2 was necessary that I would use the medical O2 first and when it was no longer available I would go to welding oxygen. As far as using a shop compressor goes that is just room air and would provide no benefit to the patient. 

One way room air could possibly help is if you had a CPAP available. The positive pressure should push some of the fluids back into the lungs allowing more O2 to be absorbed. I have never read this anywhere but I have developed this theory through years of CPAP use. I am asthmatic and my CPAP seems to help while I sleep.

I have been on low flow O2 for close to a month so I am not too worried about O2 toxicity, yes, it is a concern but not a major one in my opinion.


----------



## helicopter5472

Sorry, What I was thinking using shop air for was not for any medical purposes, just replacing depleted air with useable air. This was meant for if you have enclosed yourself in a room due to an outside contagion. Most all compressors today that are smaller, are oil-less.


----------



## Geek999

helicopter5472 said:


> Sorry, What I was thinking using shop air for was not for any medical purposes, just replacing depleted air with useable air. This was meant for if you have enclosed yourself in a room due to an outside contagion. Most all compressors today that are smaller, are oil-less.


Again, you will go through air at such a rate, I don't think this is viable. You woud be better off with a filtration system.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

There is a machine that recycles air indoors... Sorry I have no information on it just that it exists, been years since I've seen it...
Many people bought them for their UG's... The only concern would be having the electricity to run it... Just google it if interested...


----------



## jeremiyah

Geek999 said:


> That's another whole issue. Tanks need to be inspected regularly to avoid the risk of failure. An exploding tank will pretty much demolish anything with the resulting shrapnel. I wouldn't want to be anywhere near one.
> 
> My earlier comments apply to functioning equipment. Oxygen is easy to learn to use properly. The equipment is not so expensive that you would want to use anything except medical grade. The risk of introducing something into the lungs is simply not worth any cost savings.
> 
> To put the cost in perspective, SCUBA divers regularly fill their tanks with air that has been enriched with additional medical grade oxygen (NITROX), so it is cheap enough for recreational use. At that price, why risk a shop compressor? Note that you need to be trained in order to buy it however.


"...And now, (as Paul Harvey would say) in our for what it's worth department...
someone had the idea that, instead of an expensive Hyper-Baric Oxygen Therapy HBOT chamber one could conceivably put oxygen in a SCUBA Tank and go down to what equates to one, and two atmospheres -he said about 20 feet or less, if I remember correctly.
Deep penetration of oxygen to bloodstream, organs, etc, is good therapy. NITROX in tanks, like you say, might explain better health in those divers, were a study done on them.


----------



## Geek999

jeremiyah said:


> "...And now, (as Paul Harvey would say) in our for what it's worth department...
> someone had the idea that, instead of an expensive Hyper-Baric Oxygen Therapy HBOT chamber one could conceivably put oxygen in a SCUBA Tank and go down to what equates to one, and two atmospheres -he said about 20 feet or less, if I remember correctly.
> Deep penetration of oxygen to bloodstream, organs, etc, is good therapy. NITROX in tanks, like you say, might explain better health in those divers, were a study done on them.


The idea was to keep the air you breathe free of germs, not oxygen therapy.

However, if you have studied the affect of gasses on the body via SCUBA training, you'll know that oxygen is used in decompression and in therapy for SCUBA injuries, notably the bends. That's probably a bit off topic, albeit it is where some of us have learned this stuff.

20 feet is the maximum depth you can go on pure oxygen without an unacceptable risk of oxygen toxicity. Typical decompression dives will use an oxygen enriched mixture at depths determined in the dive plan. If the stops are below 20 feet, then the mix will not be pure oxygen. Above 20 feet pure oxygen is possible, depending on the oxygen load already in the body.

Getting back on point, the idea of using compressed air or oxygen to avoid exposure to contamination probably isn't going to work for enough time to matter. A pandemic is likely to take months, not hours, to burn out and anything you do along these lines is going to last for a very short period.


----------



## jeremiyah

northstarprepper said:


> I read that article too and it made me stop and think, as I have not really prepared as well for the pandemic episode as I should have. Oh darn, now I have more stuff to buy and another couple of totes to fill up with even more medical stuff. Geez, I hope some Doctor stumbles to my doorstep when the SHTF. I am gonna need someone who remembers why I bought all this stuff. Aaarrrrggghhh.


"Geez, I hope some Doctor stumbles to my doorstep when the SHTF. I am gonna need someone who remembers why I bought all this stuff. Aaarrrrggghhh."

I got staplers for wounds, Centrifuge, I have a battle surgery kit, etc...etc,. 
I know what you mean; I also...
"DO hope some Doctor stumbles to my doorstep!!!"


----------



## jeremiyah

tsrwivey said:


> Disposable gowns & shoe covers to keep the contaminants off you & your clothing would be needed to care for the sick, the masks will be for not without the gowns & shoe covers.
> 
> I'd add some chucks (disposable waterproof pads). They're cheap & useful for keeping things clean & dry & smells contained.
> 
> Some nitrile disposable gloves would protect better than the regular vinyl ones.
> 
> Some Cavicide disinfectant. Because there's some things Clorox can't kill.
> 
> A nebulizer & some sterile saline. A wonderful, quick, easy, & drug free way to loosen & thin out mucus to make it easier to cough up.
> 
> A pulse oximeter.


"I'd add some chucks (disposable waterproof pads). They're cheap & useful for keeping things clean & dry & smells contained."

Look into this, folks. GOOD ADVICE!!! VERY USEFUL!!!

"A nebulizer & some sterile saline."

Been around this on another thread, but yes, nebulizer and saline...
I would point out that the reason they discovered that value of saline therapy was bc people who worked in Salt mines and sailors who breathed "Nebulized" ie, misty seawater from the ships hitting the waves, or the waves hitting the docks and reefs, -misty, salty seawater...rarely got sick. 
Hence the salt caves in Europe where you can do salt therapy.

Point? It is -NONE OF IT -Technically "Sterile" or "Hypertonic" Saline solutions. 
Definition of Hypertonic:
" hypertonic saline, -a saline solution that contains 1% to 23.4% sodium chloride (compared with normal saline solution at 0.9%)."
You can do that yourself.

Salt, via negative Ions, etc, kills bad things. That is simple, and it is something you can use to defend your family against pandemic.
Dip salt masks in a Saline brine, then dry them out. They will do double duty:
1. Act as a filter.
2. Provide Saline Negative Ion action to render harmful organisms sterile.

You can use Salt Pipes, aka Salt Inhalers, which use dry sea salt -they are like having a Salt Cavern in your purse or pocket.
In Europe, you can choose from dozens of manufacturers, and at least one brand even has multiple colors for family members.

Realize that the AMA has attempted to control alternative and Complementary Medicine in this country from the Inception of the AMA. Think for yourself. It is your life. Your health, and that of your family, is your responsibility. 
You will pay the price for your decisions, not your doctor or nurse. Salt preserves life. 
That is why someone famous once said "Ye are the salt of the earth."
Salt Sterilizes. That is why it is used to cure hides, to ferment foods, to preserve meat, etc.
Use this knowledge to preserve your lives.


----------



## jeremiyah

Geek999 said:


> The idea was to keep the air you breathe free of germs, not oxygen therapy.
> 
> However, if you have studied the affect of gasses on the body via SCUBA training, you'll know that oxygen is used in decompression and in therapy for SCUBA injuries, notably the bends. That's probably a bit off topic, albeit it is where some of us have learned this stuff.
> 
> 20 feet is the maximum depth you can go on pure oxygen without an unacceptable risk of oxygen toxicity. Typical decompression dives will use an oxygen enriched mixture at depths determined in the dive plan. If the stops are below 20 feet, then the mix will not be pure oxygen. Above 20 feet pure oxygen is possible, depending on the oxygen load already in the body.
> 
> "The idea was to keep the air you breathe free of germs, not oxygen therapy."
> 
> The OP was:
> "Pandemic Supplies
> I have been working on putting together a few "sick" buckets for the coming cold and flu season when I started thinking about prepping for pandemics.
> 
> I came across this post but was wondering what everyone else does or what they would change."
> 
> Most destructive organisms are anaerobic. Thus Oxygen kills them. Hence Ed McCabe's book "Flood Your Body With Oxygen," and many others.
> Point is;
> when you breathe Oxygen...You will "keep the air you breathe free of germs."
> Oxygen kills germs / microbes. It Oxidizes them -burns them up...as does Ozone, Hydrogen Peroxide, Iodine (Lugol's Solution, a mixture of Potassium Iodide and Iodine) , MMS (Miracle Mineral Solution, a 5:1 Mix of an acid activator and Sodium Chlorite,) etc. They are all Oxidizers. They burn.
> They kill bad organisms. They keep you healthy.
> 
> Keeping "...the air you breathe free of germs," IS what oxygen therapy DOES!!!"


----------



## Geek999

jeremiyah said:


> Most destructive organisms are anaerobic. Thus Oxygen kills them. Hence Ed McCabe's book "Flood Your Body With Oxygen," and many others.
> Point is;
> when you breathe Oxygen...You will "keep the air you breathe free of germs."
> Oxygen kills germs / microbes. It Oxidizes them -burns them up...as does Ozone, Hydrogen Peroxide, Iodine (Lugol's Solution, a mixture of Potassium Iodide and Iodine) , MMS (Miracle Mineral Solution, a 5:1 Mix of an acid activator and Sodium Chlorite,) etc. They are all Oxidizers. They burn.
> They kill bad organisms. They keep you healthy.
> 
> Keeping "...the air you breathe free of germs," IS what oxygen therapy DOES!!!"


If that is what you want to do, then a few SCUBA tanks full of nitrox will do the trick. Again, get O2 administrator training so you administer it properly or if you are actually planning to go underwater to truly flood the body with oxygen, take SCUBA training and put in a nice deep pool.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Use calcium hypochlorite pool shock for treating water. That is what used ta be in them old Civil Defense kits. It also be approved by the EPA fer water treatment. Ya can also use it fer a sanitizer just like liquid household bleach. Keep it stored in a good airtight container though. It'll rust anythin stored near it.

As fer antibiotics, vac seal em an store in the fridge. They will keep long past the expiration date on em.

If ya really want ta gear up fer a pandemic (airborne especially) ya gonna want a suit with a hood, full face mask with bio filters, gloves an rubber boots. Once it all be on, tape up the seams with duct tape. Have two one gallon sprayers on had fer decontamination. One with good soapy water in it the other fer a bleach/water mix. Suits ya can get offin ebay fer bout 15 bucks each. I use the Czech gas mask plus lots a extra filters. Good rubber boots like farmers wear an long chemical gloves from the farm store. I'd wear med gloves under em just fer some extra protection.

Fer a pandemic yer gonna wanna store food and water fer one year. Over the counter meds (fer flu, the squirts an such) ya need a years supply. Personal meds ya need a 3 month supply (don't ask how, I'm still workin on it). This along with all the other supplies ya need ta stay put. This all comes from a long talk I had with my local health department ladies.


----------



## Magus

You forgot Alcohol. the drinking AND sterilizing kind.
anything above 100 proof does both.

Herbs just in case the white hand dope fails or vice versa. 

I think you're using a ten gallon pool bleach bucket right?
love the screw on lids and rubber seals!


----------



## Caribou

There was a diphtheria out break in my hometown in Alaska many decades ago. Great Grandpa and one of his buddies packed up the two families and moved to two remote cabins where they lived for about a year. Their only contact with people was an occasional trip to town for supplies. None of this group got sick.

A remote site would be great but even hunkering down where you are is effective. The trick is to have the self control to keep away from contact with outsiders, even friends.


----------



## kelee877

Hi everyone..I was directed to this thread as I have been a pandemic follower for many many years..I was on an internet radio program doing preparations for pandemics

 First I have not seen any mention of First Aid/CPR certifications..and if you go get the medical certification.

Now as for preps always go back to the basics; EYES,EARS,NOSE,MOUTH and HANDS..

I see a lot of great ideas and the list on the first page is good..but what is missing is EARS...a virus can get through the ears also...stock up on cotton balls, ear muffs a scarf anything to cover the ear canals.

When it comes to your hands sterilize,sterilize and keep clean, but not so much that your remove the natural oils and helpful bacteria..

I just finished college classes in a hospital and I have to say it opened my eyes to so much potential for the spread of disease, teacher would show up sick, cough...lick her finger and hand out our papers..so always be aware of your surroundings.


The two most contagious items we touch are...first gas pump handles and shopping carts

I saw on the front page list was diapers..which are a good idea especially adult contenience...get the adult ones for any larger family members, and a plastic bed sheet or partial cover, it will save a lot of work..

learn the proper techniques to change a bed when you have a sick person in it..and how to do it quickly. Learn the proper methods of moving someone from a bed to a chair..etc..you do not want to injure yourself or your patient especially when they are not well


I will re-read the thread when I have some more time, getting ready for holidays..going from Ontario to Texas for 2 weeks vacation in couple of days


----------



## Geek999

kelee877 said:


> Hi everyone..I was directed to this thread as I have been a pandemic follower for many many years..I was on an internet radio program doing preparations for pandemics
> 
> First I have not seen any mention of First Aid/CPR certifications..and if you go get the medical certification.
> 
> Now as for preps always go back to the basics; EYES,EARS,NOSE,MOUTH and HANDS..
> 
> I see a lot of great ideas and the list on the first page is good..but what is missing is EARS...a virus can get through the ears also...stock up on cotton balls, ear muffs a scarf anything to cover the ear canals.
> 
> When it comes to your hands sterilize,sterilize and keep clean, but not so much that your remove the natural oils and helpful bacteria..
> 
> I just finished college classes in a hospital and I have to say it opened my eyes to so much potential for the spread of disease, teacher would show up sick, cough...lick her finger and hand out our papers..so always be aware of your surroundings.
> 
> The two most contagious items we touch are...first gas pump handles and shopping carts
> 
> I saw on the front page list was diapers..which are a good idea especially adult contenience...get the adult ones for any larger family members, and a plastic bed sheet or partial cover, it will save a lot of work..
> 
> learn the proper techniques to change a bed when you have a sick person in it..and how to do it quickly. Learn the proper methods of moving someone from a bed to a chair..etc..you do not want to injure yourself or your patient especially when they are not well
> 
> I will re-read the thread when I have some more time, getting ready for holidays..going from Ontario to Texas for 2 weeks vacation in couple of days


The point on First Aid training is good. I've got basic first aid and CPR and received O2 provider certification as a byproduct of scuba training.


----------



## tsrwivey

jeremiyah said:


> Point? It is -NONE OF IT -Technically "Sterile" or "Hypertonic" Saline solutions.
> Definition of Hypertonic:
> " hypertonic saline, -a saline solution that contains 1% to 23.4% sodium chloride (compared with normal saline solution at 0.9%)."
> You can do that yourself.


And there you go again, way off in left field.  Normal saline, that's saline roughly the same pH as your body, can be helpful & used safely in nearly everyone. It can help thin out mucus making it easier to cough up. Hypertonic saline is saltier than your body, it can be very irritating to some people & can cause inflammation in the lungs which is never a good thing. You can inhale all the salt you want into your lungs but you better be prepared to deal with an ugly situation if it goes wrong. Nothing short of having albuterol & some O2 is gonna save the patient.

Salt is not recommended as a disinfectant. 70% isopropyl alcohol, hydrogen peroxide, boiling x 20 minutes, & vinegar (for everyday disinfecting) are though. It's a huge conspiracy. 

It's never recommended to nebulize anything that's not sterile. Turning contaminated liquids into a fine mist that goes into all the nooks & crannies of your lungs can cause bad things to happen. Though out common sense though & call it a conspiracy.

Jeremiah, I think you really want to help people on the medical end of things but you need to understand a little information can be a bad thing. Before you believe some alternative treatment you read about on the internet, do your research & find out why mainstream medicine doesn't do it that way. There just may be a perfectly logical reason.


----------



## tsrwivey

kelee877 said:


> First I have not seen any mention of First Aid/CPR certifications..and if you go get the medical certification.


Many of us have formal training.


----------



## northstarprepper

Me too. Trained first responder/CPR, which I encourage everyone to do. my wife is also CPR certified, and has first responder training for children. One of my sons is an EMT and shares his knowledge with my other kids. That, along with some medical books and first aid pubs off the Internet should keep us relatively ready in a SHTF situation. I highly recommend that everyone at least read a first responder manual, if not able to take a class. When a situation arises, knowing what to do may well help to save a life.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Where did I read ya could use plain sugar fer a disinfectant? Said all ya do is put it on a wound an wrap. Anybody else heard this? Wish I could remember where I heard it. 

Ya can pressure can water an have sterile water casin ya need it ta flush outa wound to.

As fer first aid, I thin just bout all the regulars on here got good first aid skills an some got more en that, but fer them what don't have it, be wise ta get them skills on board.


----------



## Caribou

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Where did I read ya could use plain sugar fer a disinfectant? Said all ya do is put it on a wound an wrap. Anybody else heard this? Wish I could remember where I heard it.
> 
> Ya can pressure can water an have sterile water casin ya need it ta flush outa wound to.
> 
> As fer first aid, I thin just bout all the regulars on here got good first aid skills an some got more en that, but fer them what don't have it, be wise ta get them skills on board.


Yes, sugar works and so does honey. For diabetic and other wounds that do not respond to traditional treatment this might be worth a try.


----------



## Seneschal

This may be a dumb question, but with regards to everyone who's talking about oxygen supplies, I'm assuming you're talking as though the outside air is a contaminant and needs to be blocked from entering the house completely, air vents included. I can see why this would be an issue, but couldn't you at least partially solve that issue by having multiple indoor plants to help with air filtration and oxygen production?

I mean, in the long term, you're going to have far more problems than just lack of oxygen in the home (temperature fluctuations can't be controlled by traditional HVAC methods, because the air intake sucks from the outside contaminated air, which will result in overheating or being too cold, water acquisition, etc.) but house plants are shown to reduce indoor air pollutants while also producing oxygen. Granted, it's not a LOT of oxygen, and you'll certainly need more than just a handful of plants, but with clear or semi-clear plastic over windows, you should still be getting enough light in to allow for plant growth.

With regards to blocking air entry with 3mm plastic sheeting, I'm actually surprised nobody has suggested silicone caulk. The main points of concern on windows are actually the seams between the panes, the edges, and where the moving parts meet, which in theory should be pretty simple to seal with some caulk applied generously. You can always scrape the caulk off at a later date, and it shouldn't damage your window, and will also be less likely to tear if someone bumps it, thus ruining your air seal, and wouldn't block you from being able to see out your windows at a need. ***Caulk DOES NOT have the indefinite shelf life of plastic tarp, so if you choose to go this route, keep that in mind. I'd recommend keeping a couple tubes on hand, and use them periodically to caulk your windows normally, bathroom appliances like tub/sink/shower/countertops, etc, so that you rotate through use and don't allow them to go bad. Do NOT store caulk in places where they get very hot or very cold, as that will ruin the caulk over time.***

Also, while reading this I had thoughts about indoor air quality...has anyone ever heard of air ionizers? From what I understand, studies have concluded that air ionizers are very effective in reducing or eliminating 
airborne bacterial infections, even those that are difficult to otherwise prevent and/or are antibiotic resistant strains, in hospital settings.

http://www.newscientist.com/article...wipe-out-hospital-infections.htm#.U8_Mc_ldWGQ

With this, and other in-home things (UV lights for example--> http://www.woundsinternational.com/news/ultraviolet-lights-kill-harmful-bacteria-in-hospitals ) I would imagine you could, if you lived far enough from places where other people travel a lot, or if you were well outside of an area of contamination due to biological weaponry drop, probably not have to seal your air supply off entirely in order to not catch whatever the disease is, if you take other appropriate safety measures (wash hands, avoid people, etc.).

Obviously, these things depend on you having access to electricity, but I'm assuming most preppers here have some way of ensuring continuing electric supply even if SHTF.

Anyways, I'm going back to lurking now.

Really interested to see if anyone has any info on the plants thing--how many plants would feasibly be needed in the home per person to adequately provide oxygen in a sealed environment?


----------



## Caribou

Seneschal, the number of plants required to provide O2 for even one individual would mean constructing a biosphere. This is probably not a practical answer. You are far less likely to get sick from sealing your house up too tightly, especially with someone who is ill already, than you are to have a constant air flow. Tank(s) of O2 are excellent to keep for the sick or injured but as a replacement for outside air it is impractical. NASA has a good system for generating O2 but I don't have their budget.

Lets take a quick look at how disease is spread. Each disease has its own favored means of transmission. Personal contact like shaking hands. Indirect contact like grabbing the door handle on the way out of a public restroom. Airborne diseases require that you be in close proximity. Even if someone is coughing they would need to be within 15 feet or so to contaminate you. Someone coughing on the sidewalk in front of your house is no threat, unless you are standing with them.

Insect bites can also transmit disease. Flies would be my main concern this way, inside the home. If you have pets then you should also consider fleas and ticks that they could bring in with them. Rodent control is always a concern as they carry fleas, etc.

It requires a significant amount of any pathogen to make you sick. One bacteria or virus is not going make you ill. The amount varies from person to person and from day to day for each of us. If your immune system is compromised due to illness or drugs, for example, it may take a lower number of pathogens to affect you. Shaking hands, carrying on a conversation, or being in the same room can increase your risk. The evil outside air? Not so much. The inside air is more of a threat.


----------



## Seneschal

Caribou,

Thanks for the insight on the plants. That's kind of the answer I was expecting, but I'm no expert.

Personally, in an epidemic situation, I don't know that I'd be one to try and seal all air in my house, for a number of reasons--most of which are ones you listed, actually, but ultimately mostly because it doesn't seem feasible to me. If simply breathing air without being close to infected persons, animals, or other sources of airborne contamination will infect me, then I'm likely going to catch the disease, whatever it is, regardless of if I seal my house.

Mostly because there IS no way to make any conventionally constructed home airtight. Or watertight. You'll have small amounts of air coming in even if you DO plastic tarp and/or caulk your windows and doors shut.

Anyways, I just thought this was an interesting thread.


----------



## zimmy

OldCootHillbilly, thanks for the link to your web site, lots of useful information to be used.


----------



## Grimm

I wanted to bump this since the Ebola outbreak in West Africa. Since there is a separate thread on that topic I wanted to share some links that were posted over there...



Genevieve said:


> this should be a wakeup call for everyone to check their supplies to make sure they could quarantine themselves and their families if need be for at least a month if not longer.
> if you're not sure just what you'd need check here at this site and also here:http://www.timebomb2000.com/vb/showthread.php?453075-How-to-prepare-for-home-quarantine..
> also here:http://www.getpandemicready.org/
> 
> of course the one is for the flu but the basics are covered and could be expnaded to cover what ever disease that is the problem


http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/ebola-outbreak-out-control-25403/index2.html#post354035


----------



## nightwing

Remember the Government bail bag and shelter in supplies

3 days of food and water
duct tape 
first aid kit
scissors 
plastic sheeting 

I'm all set bring it on Ebola


----------



## Genevieve

ha ha 3 days smh.


----------



## nightwing

Well I was being funny I think the Government was too but that is another story 
altogether.


----------



## northstarprepper

Up that 3 days to 30 or better yet, 300 and you are more likely to make it. Don't forget to plan for sanitation if the water/sewer fails, which could happen if a pandemic were severe enough. With all the focus on Ebola right now, don't forget we are only about three months from flu season again. One of these years we are likely to have a bad one, so be ready. Thanks for all of the great ideas on here. We are well on our way to being ready. We were slow on this topic, but now are up to speed, even faster with the Ebola spurring my wife and her friends to help each other plan and prep for potential needs. I pray that the Lord would intercede and stop that outbreak though. Those poor people have suffered enough.

By the way, that is a great link on how to quarantine your home. I really suggest everyone read that, especially if Ebola or a really bad flu present themselves in our countries this year.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

The short a it: 1 year food an water, 1 year over counter meds, 3 months prescription drugs. Plus all the ppe fer these, soap, bleach, masks, gloves and such. I don't thin Ebola gonna be a problem right now, but be sumtin ta keep a eye on. As fer asa biological pandemic, only a mater a time not if. Start preppin fer it.


----------



## ETXgal

I have made some antiviral salve. I have some essential oils with antiviral properties. I am working on some tinctures too. Elderberry tincture is the one I am working on now. 

I even bought a box of surgical masks. I have some conventional cough/cold/flu medicine, and some home made medicine too. I would like the N-95 masks, but have not gotten them yet. I have a good supply of first aid stuff. I have a box of gloves. I also have things to clean with. I am even growing some of my own herbs for medicinal use. 

I have a large notebook of natural medicine that I am working on for personal use. I am not fully prepared in this area, but I have been working on it for a while. Lets just say it is a work in progress. With the border situation, and the latest news on Ebola, it makes me more determined to add to my supplies.


----------



## Grimm

ETXgal said:


> I have made some antiviral salve. I have some essential oils with antiviral properties. I am working on some tinctures too. Elderberry tincture is the one I am working on now.
> 
> I even bought a box of surgical masks. I have some conventional cough/cold/flu medicine, and some home made medicine too. I would like the N-95 masks, but have not gotten them yet. I have a good supply of first aid stuff. I have a box of gloves. I also have things to clean with. I am even growing some of my own herbs for medicinal use.
> 
> I have a large notebook of natural medicine that I am working on for personal use. I am not fully prepared in this area, but I have been working on it for a while. Lets just say it is a work in progress. With the border situation, and the latest news on Ebola, it makes me more determined to add to my supplies.


Please share your materia medica. I'd love to see what you have in it.


----------



## nightwing

ETXgal said:


> I have made some antiviral salve. I have some essential oils with antiviral properties. I am working on some tinctures too. Elderberry tincture is the one I am working on now.
> 
> I even bought a box of surgical masks. I have some conventional cough/cold/flu medicine, and some home made medicine too. I would like the N-95 masks, but have not gotten them yet. I have a good supply of first aid stuff. I have a box of gloves. I also have things to clean with. I am even growing some of my own herbs for medicinal use.
> 
> I have a large notebook of natural medicine that I am working on for personal use. I am not fully prepared in this area, but I have been working on it for a while. Lets just say it is a work in progress. With the border situation, and the latest news on Ebola, it makes me more determined to add to my supplies.


I have a tincture it's multipurpose it's called Myers 151 rum 
it will clean chrome off a bumper hitch and it goes down soooo smooth.
:cheers:


----------



## Genevieve

I've got everclear


----------



## ETXgal

You mean my antiviral salve? It is the first one. I had to go with what I had. Now I have bought 3 more antiviral essential oils, in a very small bottles. I wish it could be more, but I have limited funds.


----------



## nightwing

ETXgal said:


> You mean my antiviral salve? It is the first one. I had to go with what I had. Now I have bought 3 more antiviral essential oils, in a very small bottles. I wish it could be more, but I have limited funds.


It is good to have numerous anti-fungals and antivirals and astringents

We never know what we may run up against if one treatment fails start another.
each group has it's Achilles heel and in order to combat it you have to find what it cannot survive in.

I wan not kidding about rum it has some sugars and a lot of alcohol 
vinegar, bleach, ammonia, lye individually mixed in a weak strength 
sulfur and epsom salts in a bath compress or soak as well

Tinctures like Methiolade Mercurochrome Iodine witch hazel 
As well as natural oils like tea tree Eucalyptus oregano peppermint
spearmint clove and cinnamon, are all good to have and know about.


----------



## Genevieve

oh good grief mercurochrome! lmao it used to the only thing to put on cuts and scrapes. oh man did it burn!
love witch hazel. have bottles and bottles. that was my astringent for my face as a teen ( back in the dark ages lol)

anybody know why apple cider vinegar( or even white) is so expensive now? geesh

I know clove oil is good for toothaches but what else is it good for?

I only have one small bottle of eucalyptus oil. I should look into getting more. hmmm


----------



## *Andi

Genevieve said:


> I know clove oil is good for toothaches but what else is it good for?


Clove oil has many a use ... 

http://www.organicfacts.net/organic-oils/natural-essential-oils/health-benefits-of-clove-oil.html

But as always do your research before using any oil.


----------



## Genevieve

well darn! now I gotta get a bunch of clove oil too. *sigh*


----------



## ETXgal

Monkey Blood. That is what my parents called it. They said it wouldn't burn, they lied. But at least they offered to blow on it, to help it from burning so bad. Witch Hazel is sooooo much better. (to me)


----------



## tsrwivey

There are different kinds of witch hazel, nearly all of the witch hazel you buy at the store has rubbing alcohol in it which will no doubt sting.


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.herbs2000.com/herbs/herbs_cloves.htm

http://www.anniesremedy.com/herb_detail17.php?gc=17

http://www.naturalnews.com/033579_clove_oil_healing.html


----------



## ETXgal

It has around 85% Witch Hazel, and it is nothing like pure alcohol, or monkey blood. It has only slightly stings, if a bigger cut. You can get Witch Hazel from Thayers (read the label, they have different mixtures), or T.N. Dickinson's. Even the kind that Wal-Mart carries is good. Just read the expiration date, and get the freshest available. Target locally has a kind of Witch Hazel that has 1% more witch hazel in it, than what Wal-Mart carries. I love Witch Hazel. I use it just about everyday in the warm season. I always have a scratch, ant bite, contact dermatitis, or something, that could be helped by Witch Hazel. You can even put it in a mist sprayer, and add essential oils in it. (maybe antiviral eo, or as a bug repellent, cleanser, or even eo with mixed antiviral and antibacterial properties) There are tons of ways to use this stuff. I have probably 5-6 bottles of it on hand.


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.naturalnews.com/046260_Ebola_natural_cures_medicinal_herbs.html

Well some of these herbs may be available to you. Somebody decided it was a good idea to bring one of the doctors with Ebola here, to Atlanta, GA. The risk may be small, but it is there. It is unnerving to say the least. The story is definitely worth reading.

http://www.naturalnews.com/046275_Ebola_victim_air_transport_continental_USA.html


----------



## Caribou

Here is a video by Dr. Bones on sick rooms.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Once upon a time Ebola was a small risk in South Africa to. Granted, they ain't got the livin conditions what we got here, but, this here doctor was supposedly a expert and done got himself infected. Now there gonna bring a dead man here? Granted, CDC got a swell set up, but thins have gone missin before. Think what a great bio weapon this would make.  The EU is gearin up fer Ebola, I thin it only makes good sense ta do the same. Besides, the preps fer Ebola go hand in hand with many other thins ta prep fer to.

A little common sense goes along ways.


----------



## Prepper-Nurse

Grimm said:


> I have been working on putting together a few "sick" buckets for the coming cold and flu season when I started thinking about prepping for pandemics.
> 
> I came across this post but was wondering what everyone else does or what they would change.
> 
> http://www.foodstoragemoms.com/30-pandemic-essentials/


Grimm this is a great post. I like the list.

Cloth diapers + natural laundry soap (no residue so much, much less diaper rash) are a fantastic idea because you might not need them, but for those who need them, they can make a world of difference.

Here's a link to the WHO's oral rehydration solution you make for pennies from salt and water so you can literally have years worth of supplies http://rehydrate.org/solutions/homemade.htm If you added dehydrated fruit to it you could have a healthy & tastier version.

I would consider adding 100% pure essential oils with no fillers. I like the NOW brand - not expensive & they don't pour out but can be given drop by drop. They contain anywhere from 200-800 different compounds that interact synergistically. There is a burgeoning field of research in this area. I've tried a lot of them, and been very pleasantly surprised at the results i.e. strengthening immune system, headaches, managing cold symptoms, pain & swelling, sleep. I think they can make a good addition to a more traditional medicine cabinet.

Just a few thoughts  Prepper Nurse


----------



## Prepper-Nurse

Woody said:


> That does sound like a mighty large bucket to hold all that!!!
> 
> My pandemic supplies are slim compared to that list. I plan to hunker right at home. If it is dropped from the air or spread like that, really nothing you can do. I can plastic everything off, wear masks, disinfect or whatever but if it is airborne, it is going to get in. If it falls for a day or two I can probably fend it off. If it spread by contact, just avoid contact. Folks die in the yard, how long will it really be viable for, 24, 48 hours? If it is affecting the population in general, hunker down.
> 
> I do have most of the things on that list, no baby needs though. Colds, flu, sleep, pain... I have herbs and such for most of that. Pandemic, my preps are to KEEP CLEAR and hunker down. If it lasts longer than my preps, well, I'll be the next victim. I can only do so much.


You raise an excellent strategy. Avoid where crowds gather - shops, theatres, restaurants. In fact in a pandemic these places may be under advisement, and asked to cease activities temporarily. Prepper Nurse.


----------



## Prepper-Nurse

Caribou said:


> Here is a video by Dr. Bones on sick rooms.


Yes this is an EXCELLENT video!


----------



## Grimm

Prepper-Nurse said:


> Grimm this is a great post. I like the list.
> 
> Cloth diapers + natural laundry soap (no residue so much, much less diaper rash) are a fantastic idea because you might not need them, but for those who need them, they can make a world of difference.
> 
> Here's a link to the WHO's oral rehydration solution you make for pennies from salt and water so you can literally have years worth of supplies http://rehydrate.org/solutions/homemade.htm If you added dehydrated fruit to it you could have a healthy & tastier version.
> 
> I would consider adding 100% pure essential oils with no fillers. I like the NOW brand - not expensive & they don't pour out but can be given drop by drop. They contain anywhere from 200-800 different compounds that interact synergistically. There is a burgeoning field of research in this area. I've tried a lot of them, and been very pleasantly surprised at the results i.e. strengthening immune system, headaches, managing cold symptoms, pain & swelling, sleep. I think they can make a good addition to a more traditional medicine cabinet.
> 
> Just a few thoughts  Prepper Nurse


It is always nice when the few medical professionals here on the forum add to these threads.

I am trying to add more homeopathic remedies and herbal ones to my supplies. Oils are the next on my list to experiment with.


----------



## LilRedHen

Genevieve said:


> oh good grief mercurochrome! lmao it used to the only thing to put on cuts and scrapes. oh man did it burn!


Genevieve, when I was small, I thought mercurochrome was just red colored water since it seemed to have no affect other than stain the skin. My mom used iodine and/or alcohol. Talk about stinging, it would bring tears to your eyes. Sometimes she would use peroxide which I thought was wonderful since it didn't hurt so much.


----------



## Prepper-Nurse

Grimm said:


> It is always nice when the few medical professionals here on the forum add to these threads.
> 
> I am trying to add more homeopathic remedies and herbal ones to my supplies. Oils are the next on my list to experiment with.


Thank you Grimm for the encouraging words  I need to experiment with homeopathic remedies. Have you had much success with them, or are you in the process of evaluating them? So many people have raved about them, it's just been hard for me to get my head around how they work.

Excellent point about the herbal supplies! I'm totally with you on that one. This year I added some herbal perennials to my garden plots just to see if I could grow them if I needed to - german camomile, st john's wort, skull cap, and fever few. So much fun!


----------



## Grimm

Prepper-Nurse said:


> Thank you Grimm for the encouraging words  I need to experiment with homeopathic remedies. Have you had much success with them, or are you in the process of evaluating them? So many people have raved about them, it's just been hard for me to get my head around how they work.
> 
> Excellent point about the herbal supplies! I'm totally with you on that one. This year I added some herbal perennials to my garden plots just to see if I could grow them if I needed to - german camomile, st john's wort, skull cap, and fever few. So much fun!


They work well! I use Hylands Kids for my daughter and no complaints there either. I use OTC meds but for the most part I try to steer clear. I have to force any kind of meds on K. He refuses to take care of himself even when he is in pain.


----------



## nightwing

I forgot to mention Toilet paper and a bucket artydance:


----------



## musketjim

LilRedHen said:


> Genevieve, when I was small, I thought mercurochrome was just red colored water since it seemed to have no affect other than stain the skin. My mom used iodine and/or alcohol. Talk about stinging, it would bring tears to your eyes. Sometimes she would use peroxide which I thought was wonderful since it didn't hurt so much.


When I was little my grandma used to use real long q-tips to coat the back of my throat with mercurochrome when it was sore, man did it burn. I have never really set up for pandemics beyond normal cold and flu stuff, but now we're flying ebola here and who knows what has come across our southern border. After hearing all the ebola news, I decided to watch The Stand, never saw it before but not a bad movie. A lot of good info on these posts and I'll set up what I can, but we will mainly hunker down and avoid contact as much as possible. I can only prep so much.:beercheer:

"The good guys aren't coming"


----------



## ETXgal

About the border, I made a post about that in another thread...Ebola out of control thread. As far as The Stand, I put that on my watch list yesterday...lol. The book is soooo much better. It is one of the best books EVER WRITTEN, in my opinion. King was at the top of his game, when he wrote that one. Last night I watched Goodbye World. Tonight will be The Stand.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

I would repack the toilet paper, paper towels and duct tape. Unwind it an re-roll without the paper tube, then place it in a ziplock bag. The tube is a space waster if you're trying to pack a 5-gal bucket. 

Replace the laundry cord with 550 paracord. You can hang laundry and rig up an isolation area with it.

Replace liquid soaps with dry powdered soaps. 

Replace the cans of juice with powdered juice or concentrate. Just have available water to rehydrate it.


----------



## LincTex

ContinualHarvest said:


> Unwind it an re-roll without the paper tube, then place it in a ziplock bag. The tube is a space waster if you're trying to pack a 5-gal bucket.


You could use the tube interior to store white rice! 

...or .22 ammo 

or whatever


----------



## Grimm

ContinualHarvest said:


> I would repack the toilet paper, paper towels and duct tape. Unwind it an re-roll without the paper tube, then place it in a ziplock bag. The tube is a space waster if you're trying to pack a 5-gal bucket.
> 
> Replace the laundry cord with 550 paracord. You can hang laundry and rig up an isolation area with it.
> 
> Replace liquid soaps with dry powdered soaps.
> 
> Replace the cans of juice with powdered juice or concentrate. Just have available water to rehydrate it.


You don't have to unwind the TP to get the tube out. If you are careful you can wiggle it out of the roll. Then vacuum pack the TP. Use a rolling pin to flatten it even more.



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/25895766582539118/


----------



## Grimm

Now that we have a confirmed case of Ebola in the United States I thought I'd bump this thread with the Doom and Bloom Pandemic Supply list.

http://www.doomandbloom.net/pandemic-supplies/



> The world is full of infectious diseases that have made the news in recent weeks. From the deadly Ebola outbreak in West Africa to the diseases crossing the U.S. in the recent immigrant crisis, there are all sorts of reasons to be concerned about your family's safety. The response, however, should not be panic. Some planning and a little common sense will ensure that you will stay healthy even in the face of contagious illness.
> 
> Your plan should start with a strategy to isolate infected individuals from the healthy people in your group. The key to success here is to have a designated sick room at one end of your retreat or camp. The sick room should be stocked with bedding, utensils, and other items reserved for the sick. For more information on this topic, check out our article on "The Survival Sick Room".
> 
> Once you have your sick room in order, you'll need supplies. There's a lot of bad news about Ebola and other contagious diseases, but there's good news as well. One is that Ebola and many other germs can be killed with simple soap and water. Chlorine bleach also does the job and is a great option for decontaminating surfaces like countertops, doorknobs, and items used by the infected. Put a 1-1 1/2 cups in a gallon of water for a powerful disinfectant.
> 
> ebola soap and water
> 
> For many infectious diseases, masks, gloves, and aprons may be all you need as wearable items, but more prudent folk include googles or other eye protection and coverall gowns that cover the head and feet as well. N95 masks are considered the safe bet here, although there are some articles I've seen that call this into question with the more contagious diseases. You could consider N100 masks, but these are more expensive and difficult to stockpile. For more, see our article about "Pandemic Masks". Gloves should be made of nitrile, as we are seeing more and more people that are allergic to latex.
> 
> n95
> 
> Miscellaneous items would include a thermometer to keep track of a patient's fever, hazardous waste bags to safely dispose of contaminated materials, and a noisemaker. A noisemaker? Yes, it's comforting to the sick to have a way to let you know they need help; they may be too exhausted to call out.
> 
> Here's a list of what you should have:
> 
> To Wear:
> 
> Coveralls (with head and shoe covers)
> Masks (N95 or N100)
> Goggles
> Nitrile Gloves
> Duct Tape
> Aprons
> 
> To Use:
> 
> Hand Sanitizers
> Alcohol, BZK wipes
> Hazardous Waste Bags
> Tissues
> Soap and Water
> Chlorine Bleach
> Thermometer
> Noisemaker
> 
> I'm sure you can think of other items that will help you care for the sick, but it's a good start. With these mostly inexpensive items, you'll have a good chance to succeed, even when everything else fails.
> 
> Joe Alton, M.D., aka Dr. Bones


----------



## Tucker

Ok. I'll bite. Why a noisemaker? :dunno:

I bought contractor grade (3 mil) garbage bags in case garbage isn't picked up (workers staying home) and I need to stash garbage here until some future date. Since chocolate comes out of Africa, I bought, ummm, lots.


----------



## Tucker

nightwing said:


> I forgot to mention Toilet paper and a bucket


I went to the emergency preparedness booths at the farmer's market a few weeks ago and one of the vendors had a flyer on "The twin bucket emergency toilet." I know that pee can be safely used in the garden (high in nitrogen) unless it is contaminated (as is the case with Ebola) but never thought about separating poo and pee in an emergency potty!


----------



## helicopter5472

Tucker said:


> I went to the emergency preparedness booths at the farmer's market a few weeks ago and one of the vendors had a flyer on "The twin bucket emergency toilet." I know that pee can be safely used in the garden (high in nitrogen) unless it is contaminated (as is the case with Ebola) but never thought about separating poo and pee in an emergency potty!


It helps with "splash back" issues :wave:


----------



## Grimm

Tucker said:


> Ok. I'll bite. Why a noisemaker? :dunno:


Here is a quote from above...



> A noisemaker? Yes, it's comforting to the sick to have a way to let you know they need help; they may be too exhausted to call out.


----------



## Caribou

When my cousin was dying we had a cordless doorbell set up for her to summon us with.


----------



## VoorTrekker

Tucker said:


> ...but never thought about separating poo and pee in an emergency potty!...


When solid and liquid human wastes mixes, it makes an intolerable and awful stench. Separate them and the smell is minimal. That is why under tactical field conditions we use two "trenches" for the "latrine" at the night laager.


----------



## Genevieve

I just bought 2 new thermometers today. One is a Relion brand that is a temporal one. Just hold to the temple and it's small enough to carry in a pocket. It was only $10










I also bought another one called a temporal scanner. you run it across the forehead just like they're starting to do in hospitals. It was $35 and cheaper than the ear thermometers










I don't have to worry with the ear cover thingys and this can be done while someone is asleep without waking them. I have a non-mercury oral thermometer and I have an anal one somewhere lol

I also figure these can be cleaned with some bleach to sterilize them after using


----------



## Grimm

I have a few various oral, under arm and rectal thermometers as well as several hundred disposable thermometers.


----------



## dixiemama

I ordered a non-mercury thermometer fro Amazon. The cheap Walmart ones don't seem to last long.


----------



## northstarprepper

I just ordered a temporal one to go with ones we have for ears, oral, and rectal. I read that these new ones for use on the forehead are extremely accurate and can be used without waking a sick person. We will try it out and see. I still need to get some more chlorine bleach. I would like to get 4-6 more of the large bottles. It works in Africa, so no sense changing it now.


----------



## MamaTo3

Our local dollar store has two kinds of thermometers: regular and digital for $1. We have a few of each of those as well as the temporal artery thermometer shown a few posts up.


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## IlliniWarrior

Grimm said:


> You don't have to unwind the TP to get the tube out. If you are careful you can wiggle it out of the roll. Then vacuum pack the TP. Use a rolling pin to flatten it even more.
> 
> you don't need to take the paper roll from the center .... just smash it flat .... we are talking saving 3/32 of an inch .... if you pack those TP rolls super tite into a container of some kind - the paper roll thickness X2 is just in consequential .... I packed something like 120 TP rolls into a 30 gallon fiber drum ...


----------



## Country Living

*An observation*

Since I was in town this morning, I went by Wally World to get a few things. While there, I took the opportunity to do a quick check on a few of the items one would need if things got out of control because people in this rural area are more likely to be proactive than reactive for most situations.

The store was completely out of hand sanitizer (a bit early for that since flu isn't here yet). The gloves section in pharmacy was very low. Half of the flour in the baking section was gone as was all of the baking powder. Sugar appeared to just have been stocked because that section was full. I've gone through these aisles on previous Sundays and these sections have rarely been this low before (the exception being hand sanitizer always takes a hit during flu season).

I'm wondering if this is an indication people are getting ready for flu/Ebola/MERS/something else....


----------



## Geek999

Country Living said:


> Since I was in town this morning, I went by Wally World to get a few things. While there, I took the opportunity to do a quick check on a few of the items one would need if things got out of control because people in this rural area are more likely to be proactive than reactive for most situations.
> 
> The store was completely out of hand sanitizer (a bit early for that since flu isn't here yet). The gloves section in pharmacy was very low. Half of the flour in the baking section was gone as was all of the baking powder. Sugar appeared to just have been stocked because that section was full. I've gone through these aisles on previous Sundays and these sections have rarely been this low before (the exception being hand sanitizer always takes a hit during flu season).
> 
> I'm wondering if this is an indication people are getting ready for flu/Ebola/MERS/something else....


Is "Yes" enough of a reply?


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I don't know how many people outside of TX are watching this, but enough seem to be concerned that it is being talked about. OTOH, some say "What is ebola?"

I already had a lot of tyveks in 4 different sizes and a lot of nitrile gloves and the heavier gloves, several pair of goggles. Today I bought some rubber rain boots. The tyveks that fit me have hoods and feet but I could not get the other sizes with them. With some duct tape, that is about all I can do.

We have food to last quite a while if we have to SIP but not water if it goes off.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

SouthCentralUS said:


> I don't know how many people outside of TX are watching this, but enough seem to be concerned that it is being talked about. OTOH, some say "What is ebola?"
> 
> I already had a lot of tyveks in 4 different sizes and a lot of nitrile gloves and the heavier gloves, several pair of goggles. Today I bought some rubber rain boots. The tyveks that fit me have hoods and feet but I could not get the other sizes with them. With some duct tape, that is about all I can do.
> 
> We have food to last quite a while if we have to SIP but not water if it goes off.


Get yall one them water bobs er whatever they call em. They fit in yer bath tub an ya can fill em. They be real popular with the earthquake folks. Also, get ya some 5 gallon buckets with lids. A bottle a bleach to.

Start storin know ifin ya can. Otherwise ifin it be getting close, fill up everthin ya can.


----------



## Tucker

SouthCentralUS said:


> We have food to last quite a while if we have to SIP but not water if it goes off.


Do you have a coke bottling plant near you? Ask if they have used 55 gallon barrels for sale (our local Pepsi plant didn't have these for sale). I think I paid $5-10 apiece about 6 years ago. Just be aware they are a bitch to clean. The other option is to just buy 55 gallon containers at Lowe's/Home Depot type store.

But even if you can't get one of those (eg live in an apartment), get a GOOD water purifier NOW. Many people have Berkey's but I went with an AquaRain because it was stocked locally. I like the AquaRain because it is made in the US and "...The attractive super-sanitary stainless steel housing is press-formed without seams or welds and has easy lift handles..." It's also less expensive than the highly advertised Berkey. Get extra elements too. You can then haul water from a questionable source and filter it at home.

I've stocked activated charcoal, bagged pebbles, and sand so I can do a "pre-filter" on the water first although this process in itself is probably sufficient.

Another option would be to simply filter water to remove particles and then purify it using a solar technique.

But select an option now - as in yesterday.


----------



## IlliniWarrior

SouthCentralUS said:


> I don't know how many people outside of TX are watching this, but enough seem to be concerned that it is being talked about. OTOH, some say "What is ebola?"
> 
> I already had a lot of tyveks in 4 different sizes and a lot of nitrile gloves and the heavier gloves, several pair of goggles. Today I bought some rubber rain boots. The tyveks that fit me have hoods and feet but I could not get the other sizes with them. With some duct tape, that is about all I can do.
> 
> We have food to last quite a while if we have to SIP but not water if it goes off.


for close in protection against ebola and the like you need the coated Tyvek that they sell for chemical protection .... the ebola is small enough to penetrate the regular Tyvek material .... look for TyChem suits .... costs a few bucks more than the regular suits .....


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I have worked in haz waste for 17 years. I have the best. I have been concerned about a hazardous spill because we live 2 miles from the railroad.


----------



## Grimm

*Ebola Healthcare Checklist from the Food Storage Moms*

I got this in my email this morning. I glanced over it and while it has some good ideas it still seems to be lacking in factual info. The writer may be one of "Us" in that she preps she also still has misplaced trust in our government agencies to be honest and forthright with the populace.

http://www.foodstoragemoms.com/ebola-healthcare-checklist/



> Here is my EBOLA healthcare checklist. I am not a doctor, nurse or anyone trained in the medical field. This is just my list I gathered from ideas I have read and researched. I have seen so many things on the TV, the internet and other blogs. I was getting frustrated on what the real scoop is. Does anyone really know? I am starting to wonder&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> EBOLA Symptoms
> 
> I went to the CDC and found this statement and I quote :
> 
> "Symptoms of Ebola include
> 
> Fever
> Severe headache
> Muscle pain
> Weakness
> Diarrhea
> Vomiting
> Abdominal (stomach) pain
> Unexplained hemorrhage (bleeding or bruising)
> 
> Symptoms may appear anywhere from 2 to 21 days after exposure to Ebola, but the average is 8 to 10 days.
> 
> Recovery from Ebola depends on good supportive clinical care and the patient's immune response. People who recover from Ebola infection develop antibodies that last for at least 10 years."
> 
> Here's the deal, I wanted to hear from the CDC (Centers For Disease Control) what the symptoms were for EBOLA so here you have them listed above.
> EBOLA Is Spread Through Direct Contact
> 
> This statement is taken right off the CDC website but in my words:
> 
> EBOLA is spread through transfer of urine, feces, blood, vomit, breast milk, semen, saliva from a person infected with EBOLA. The CDC is saying in general it is NOT spread through the air, by water or through food, although bushmeat or wild game as well as bats, may transmit the disease. EBOLA is spread through broken skin, mucous membranes such as eyes, nose and mouth. Infected needles, syringes and animals can spread the disease as well.
> 
> This really helped me understand the process of spreading this disease. We all know if someone sneezes that is sick with a cold we may get the cold or we may not. It sometimes depends on our immune system. I must add&#8230;and washing hands. I always say wash your hands, wash your hands and wash your hands again.
> 
> My biggest concerns are for the healthcare workers in the clinics and hospitals. Those workers then go home and might infect friends and family. I personally have four family members that work in the healthcare field. God bless all the healthcare employees.
> 
> I know people are concerned to travel via the airlines. My question is how are the people who flew on the airplane with Mr. Duncan in Texas who has now died (from Liberia)? I personally have not heard anything about airline occupants. We are now hearing about the healthcare workers who cared for the fellow who died.
> Safeguard Items For Our Homes
> 
> I remember taking a C.E.R.T. class and getting my certificate. We talked about making a triage, shortages of hospital beds, body bags, putting out fires, etc. I even held the fire hose and it is heavy and hard to control. One thing I did after the class was to start filling up my two C.E.R.T. bags with medical supplies. Lots of medical supplies. If I had to do stitches on someone in my family I could do it. I could control bleeding better than I could before I took the 8 week course. I know what to do with burns. My point is, we need to educate ourselves before we can effectively help someone with shock, burns, puncture wounds, broken bones and more. In some cases the hospitals will be full to capacity. Okay, then what?
> 
> Here are some things I would stock up on as your budget will allow. If we have a pandemic we cannot all go to the hospital. We will need to take care of ourselves until help arrives, if it arrives at all.
> 
> 1. N95 face masks/respirators-be sure and get several sizes for different sized family members
> 
> 2. Gloves-LOTS of them-latex free-you can never have too many disposable gloves
> 
> 3. Gowns-Impermerable-fluid resistant-to protect the caregiver
> 
> 4. Booties or shoe covers-to keep bacteria from your shoes or feet from coming into your house (remove before entering)
> 
> 5. Face masks-goggles or face shield-to protect the caregiver from any sickness
> 
> 6. Hand hygiene supplies-soap, anti-bacterial sanitizer, and any other hand cleaner you like using that will disenfect your hands as well as can be expected
> 
> 7. Duct Tape and Plastic Window & Door coverings-you can tape off a room for infection within your home, you can use duct tape for several things
> 
> 8. Food and water for a minimum of 30 days. We must think long term because someone could have it today, someone in the family in seven days&#8230;it might escalate the food and water needs for our families.
> 
> 9. Garbage Bags-we need to store bags for garbage and to use for things like ready made toilets or body bags
> 
> 10. Bleach-I store bleach to clean up what I feel is harmful bacteria from sewers or other bacterial issues
> 
> Here is my 30 Item Pandemic List I believe it is a good list to start with for illnesses if you cannot leave your house
> 
> Childrens Medical Kit
> 
> Ammo First Aid Kit
> 
> C.E.R.T. bag
> 
> CDC Ebola Signs and Symptoms
> 
> We need to have first aid items at our homes before we need them. Be sure and go to the doctor when your head, heart and gut tell you need to see a doctor. But be prepared with knowledge if medical care is not available. Be prepared to stay home if a pandemic hits your city. Let's be prepared for the unexpected.


----------

